# Hit a triple at Navarre



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Got there at 6:45 am. Water was blown out and no bait was to be had. A guy was nice enough to give me a few cigs... Some catfish were being caught until I saw one big spade and two TT drifting on the west side. Got a perfect lay up with a cig in front of one and it went vertical and ate. I don't know if I will get flak for this but I definitely free spooled this fish (lol) on the VS200 and fed him for about 30 secs. 15" barely legal but he is dinner now.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome. These are on my hit list of species that I have not yet had the opportunity to catch.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahahahaha Terp...so you freespooled a Tripletail did ya? 

Great catch, great eating!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a rare catch, sweet job!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*@knot*



KnotForReel said:


> Hahahahaha Terp...so you freespooled a Tripletail did ya?
> 
> Great catch, great eating!


:whistling: I did I did, I mean he was on his side and then he went upright after he saw the cig, I was embarrassed to post that but I freespooled him lol


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

terpdoc said:


> :whistling: I did I did, I mean he was on his side and then he went upright after he saw the cig, I was embarrassed to post that but I freespooled him lol


freespool or not...still put him on the deck!!!!!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww man, don't be embarrassed we've all done funny things while learning how to fish...it's all a part of the learning curve and besides you caught it didn't ya and that's all that matters


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Tx guys, I swear the hook was so deep it was practically coming out of him after I fed him. It was such a treat to see this fish feed.:thumbsup:


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I didn't know these were rare, I pulled one up on bob sykes about 2 or 3 weeks ago, mid day, maybe 330 or 4... Are they good to eat? I have only lived here a few months and am still learning...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good job Ian! That's some fine dinner


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I got one july 4 on 3MB pout I messed up and posted the story and pics on the general questions instead of the fishing report like you have done.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

SaltFish said:


> I didn't know these were rare, I pulled one up on bob sykes about 2 or 3 weeks ago, mid day, maybe 330 or 4... Are they good to eat? I have only lived here a few months and am still learning...


Not really rare but very good to eat.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice...they are not an easy fish to find, at least for me.

I caught 1 last year under a dock by shoreline park, 2 ft of water. Blind casted next to a big patch of grass and he bolted out after my gulp. Lucky I had braid or it would have been over quick. He was 19.5 inches and delicious! 

I have heard stories of people fishing the bouyes in the pass with slip corks and live shrimp. Just havent tried yet. The tides are probably key to this working. Going to try one day!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good eats!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Nom


----------

